# What Turbo? (kinda long)



## altimasss (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi All,

I am a serious newbie. But I've been reading your posts for a long time. I own a Nissan Altima (U13) which is fitted with an SR20DET from the AWD U13 in Japan. This is still mated to the original FWD auto trans, and it sucks. I've recently purchased a FWD manual LSD gearbox and am waiting to install. At the same time, I am looking at a turbo upgrade and have been considering both the Garrett GT3037 and the GT2835. I am also open to using a T3/T04E setup if there was one I could work well with. I am aiming for a modest 300FWHP. The engine management I intend to install is a Microtec LT8. Pls give me your opinions on :

1. Which turbo would work best for this setup 
2. Any feedback on Microtec (where I live, it's probably the best I can get)
3. What other stuff do I need? (Don't bother with the basics, already have a decent FMIC, HKS pillowball, Nismo tower brace, decent rolling stock etc. etc.) I'm new to the whole changing cams thing and would appreciate any indication on what cams work best.

The car is a daily driver, so I am looking for nice boost early in the rev range.

Any help would be much appreciated. Cheers, and TIA.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1)where are you located?
2) You're thinking 3037 or gt2835? You realize the differences between these two turbos, don't you? The 2835 would either not make near 300whp or have a hard time doing so.
3) t3/t4's are generally cheaper, but laggier.

the GT3037R is a good way to go, or the GT3071R or GT2871R.


----------



## altimasss (Jan 13, 2005)

*Where I live*



chimmike said:


> 1)where are you located?
> 2) You're thinking 3037 or gt2835? You realize the differences between these two turbos, don't you? The 2835 would either not make near 300whp or have a hard time doing so.
> 3) t3/t4's are generally cheaper, but laggier.
> 
> the GT3037R is a good way to go, or the GT3071R or GT2871R.


Thanks for the input Chimmike, I guess its the GT3071 then. I live in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Nice modded jap car scene. However, our parts are ridiculously expensive and mostly sourced out from the chop shops. So that's where I'll have to go to find myself a turbo. Would you know how I could identify a GT3071R? Any numbers and stuff that would make identifying it easier? Oh, and any experience with the equal length exh manis? I'm hoping to mate the turbo to the stock mani with a custom flange or some such to avoid it being seen really. We have a pain in the arse RTD. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

A 300hp FWD daily driver? ouch!
My housemate makes 330hp at the wheels using an older style garrett GT2530.


----------

